

Rules for angel financing saved  - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/04/rules_for_angel_financing_saved.html

======
hga
" _To date, the legislative process has worked better than we imagined it
could._ "

I hope it didn't/won't cost too much money sent to the members of the Senate
Banking Committee. I didn't get the impression this was a "juice" bill, but
fixing it could have turned into that sort of game.

